# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  :+:+:+ مسجات العيد Mms +:+:+:

## Sweet Magic

*مسجات العيد Mms* 
الى كافة طاقم منتدانا الحبيب الغالي على قلبي 
منتدى شبكة الناصرة
الاعزاء
الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــــه
بمناسبة قرب عيد الفطر المبارك اقدم تهنئه الى الجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير
وتقبل الله منا صيام وقيام شهر رمضان الكريم ان شاء الله
**(تهنئة خاصة)**
الشوق يسبق خطوتي قبل لاأجيكم
والعين حنت قبل ينطق لساني
ولهان كلي بالغلا جيت اهنيكم
وأزف لك اجمل و أرق التهاني
""""بمناسبة"""" 
قرب عيد الفطر المبارك
وكل عام وانتم بخير
 
 

 

 

 
 

 
 











 

فرحة الأعياد بشوفك تكتمل  

وانت عيد القلب يومه يحتويك 

وشيفيد القول وترتيب الجمل  

دام كل حروف حبي تنتخيك 

والرسايل بيننا همزة وصل  

وعيدك مبارك عسا الفرحة تجيك 

والكواكب دايرة دورة زحل  

والقمر طالع بنوره يحتريك 

  


 

العيد علينا هل  

وبأحلى فرحة طل 

ويا رب يسعد الكل 

وكل عام وإنت بخير 

  


 

حبيت أعايدك وأهنيك يا الغالي!! 

عيدك مبارك ومبروك الشهر كله!! 

حيث إنك اغلى بشر يطري على بالي!! 

بعايدك قبل ياتي العيد في حله!! 

آخاف يبدا بها غيري و انا التالي!! 

  


 

عيدك مبارك 

يا قاطع أخبارك 

العيد بلا وصالك 

ماله بهجة ولا فرحة 

وإنت بعيد عن أحبابك 


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 

ان شاءآآلله تنآآل آآذوآآقكم
تحياتي لكم
من 
محبتكم
Sweet Magik
وكل عآآآآم وآآنتم بآآلف خير وصحه

----------


## سيناريو

وناااااااااااااااسه حلوووووووووووين يهبلوا
Sweet Magikأبدعتي حبيبتي يسلمو على العيديه 
وكل عام وأنتي بألف خير وينعاد عليش بصحه وعافيه

----------


## Taka

ييننون مشكوره اختي ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

كل عام وأنتي بألف خير وينعاد عليش بصحه وعافيه
اختي سيناريو تسلمي على المرور

----------


## Sweet Magic

كل عام وأنت بألف خير وينعاد عليك بصحه وعافيه
تسلم اخوي  مهر شاد  على المرور

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وساااائط روووعه ..

تسلم ايدينك خيتو ..

كل عام وانتي بخير ..

دمتي بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حلووووين وااجد..

تسلمي اختي وكل عام وانتي بخير..

----------


## ليالي

يسلموووو

عيدكم مبارك ..

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير ..

ليـــــــالي ،،

----------


## العيون الحزينة

حلوين كتير 
يعطيك ااااااااااااالف عافية
كل عام وانتم بااااااااااااااالف خير

----------


## Sweet Magic

تسلم       اخوي   شبكة  الناصره  على  المرور  

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Sweet Magic

تسلمي على المرور  شذى الزهراء

----------


## Sweet Magic

تسلمي على المرور   ليالي

----------


## Sweet Magic

تسلمي على المرور  العيون  الحزينه

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*يسلمووو خيتو ع المسجااات* 
*يعطيج ربي الف عافيه* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

تسلمي على المرور  الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## loveme1407

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المشاركة
*تقبل مني أرق وأحلى التحية*
*أخوك loveme1407*

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمو  على المرور

loveme1407

----------

